# Anabolic Steroid Film ? ?Bigger, Stronger, Faster?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

SUNDANCE ’08 – Meet the Filmmaker: Christopher Bell â?????Bigger, Stronger, Faster,â???? which will inevitably be described as reminiscent of Michael Moore because the director, Chris Bell, has a strong and humorous voice and heâ??????s out to explore nothing less than the American dream, through the lens of the bodybuilding craze that made he and his [...]

*Read More...*


----------

